# Conventions - Help A Dragon Out!



## Avelore (Nov 1, 2012)

Before you post a link to that thread regarding information about conventions for new-comers, I have read that, however it did leave some questions unanswered for me, and I hope to ask them here.

Okay, so I imagine 70% of you, or even higher, have either attended a furmeet or a convention, or both. Being someone of my location and financial situation, I can only be jealous of all of you.

From all the pictures and videos I've seen of a particular con I'm interesting in attending; RainFurrest, as well as others; Anthrocon, I have to say that the whole even from the furry parade to the end of the entire convention, it looks like the most fun on the planet. EVERYONE appears to be happy, welcoming and like-minded, so no one feels out of place. It is the most heartwarming sight to see all this, and that's what makes me want to go.

I don't have any questions that I want answers to that determine whether I go or not: The fact that I want to go is too strong to let go of. One of my questions is simply this:
Like I mentioned before, the entire event from start to finish just seems like a blast. Is it as fun as all the videos say it is?

Another of my questions regard the fursuits.

Now obviously, I know that you don't HAVE to wear a fursuit to fur conventions, seeing as they are near stupidly expensive. I had a quote for a fullsuit to replicate my dragonself from 'ArtSlave' a few months ago, just to see what prices I'd be looking at, and I was quoted $1775! That's about Â£1100 in GBP!

I love the reactions people get when they see fursuiters. There is almost like a moment of magic where people behave like they're the real thing. It's amazing.
My question to you is, from your personal opinions, is it worth spending the money you spent on your fursuit for moments like this, and does it make visiting cons more rewarding as a fursuiter?



Hmm.. It seems that those are my only queries right now. I'd love a great response or even better, an IM chat. I'll be on the Furnet IRC for the next hour or so, in the #furaffinity channel or just a PM to  _AveloreFlamewing _would be great. If not today, I'll be around often on IRC around this sorta time, if not earlier.

That's pretty much it for now. Thanks for reading and hopefully helping. <3


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

A lot of what you're asking is subjective.

Are they as fun as it seems from the videos? No clue, as I haven't seen the videos you are talking about but personally I enjoy some cons more than others. I'm not big on the programming; it's usually too didactic for me and I really go to cons to socialize. This means I enjoy cons like Rainfurrest (though I haven't been back since it moved out of the Marriott) more than AC, where there's a lot of programming but it's very spread out and there wasn't much space to just relax and be social.

As for fursuits, well that's subjective as well. Some people LOVE it. Personally I find them hot and uncomfortable and although it can be real fun at times I didn't get much use out of either of the suits I've owned. I like them on other people though. Selfish, I know XD


----------



## Tarogar (Nov 2, 2012)

Avelore said:


> From all the pictures and videos I've seen of a particular con I'm interesting in attending; RainFurrest, as well as others; Anthrocon, I have to say that the whole even from the furry parade to the end of the entire convention, it looks like the most fun on the planet. EVERYONE appears to be happy, welcoming and like-minded, so no one feels out of place. It is the most heartwarming sight to see all this, and that's what makes me want to go.
> 
> I don't have any questions that I want answers to that determine whether I go or not: The fact that I want to go is too strong to let go of. One of my questions is simply this:
> Like I mentioned before, the entire event from start to finish just seems like a blast. Is it as fun as all the videos say it is?



well i went to my first con this year. i never saw any videos of the cons you mentioned but i know how my con was. and yes the things you see on the videos are more or less real just remember that all the fun isn't going to just happen. you still have to talk to people and decide which events you want to see. i met quite a few nice people back then even though i went by myself. to make it short yes you can have this much fun like in those videos you get to know that when something starts to hurt from all the fun 



> Another of my questions regard the fursuits.
> 
> Now obviously, I know that you don't HAVE to wear a fursuit to fur conventions, seeing as they are near stupidly expensive. I had a quote for a fullsuit to replicate my dragonself from 'ArtSlave' a few months ago, just to see what prices I'd be looking at, and I was quoted $1775! That's about Â£1100 in GBP!
> 
> ...


i don't own a suit but i spent 1300â‚¬ on my pc and it was from my personal point of view worth the money. it all depends from person to person. if you like to get attention and having fun while getting it in various ways may it be interaction or whatnot then you are probably going to like it. all i know for myself is that i want to try suiting out because it looks like so much fun but in the end it's something you have to think about for yourself because nobody knows how you work.

hope that helps and  i hope i got my message over in an understandable way


----------



## Avelore (Nov 2, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> well i went to my first con this year. i never saw any videos of the cons you mentioned but i know how my con was. and yes the things you see on the videos are more or less real just remember that all the fun isn't going to just happen. you still have to talk to people and decide which events you want to see. i met quite a few nice people back then even though i went by myself. to make it short yes you can have this much fun like in those videos you get to know that when something starts to hurt from all the fun
> 
> 
> i don't own a suit but i spent 1300â‚¬ on my pc and it was from my personal point of view worth the money. it all depends from person to person. if you like to get attention and having fun while getting it in various ways may it be interaction or whatnot then you are probably going to like it. all i know for myself is that i want to try suiting out because it looks like so much fun but in the end it's something you have to think about for yourself because nobody knows how you work.
> ...



It really does help me, Tarogar. I know that most of my questions and queries are of a subjective nature, but just hearing how fun it actually is, and the best ways to go about going to cons as well as hearing other people's experiences really makes my decisions worth while.

Getting a fursuit really does appeal to me, even if it's going to set me back a fortune. :3


----------



## shootmister (Nov 13, 2012)

Make your own. Its cheaper but it takes a butt load of patience and determination.


----------

